# New Stanley 62 SW replacement blade



## Karl (22 Dec 2013)

Does anybody know where to get spare blades for this plane? The part number is 12-142, but I can't seem to find a uk stockist, though they do seem to be available from overseas.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## SteveF (22 Dec 2013)

u cant get them , they are obsolete :lol: 

send me the plane and i will use it as an ornament  

Steve


----------



## Karl (22 Dec 2013)

Sorry Steve, should have said, it's a new plane. So you're out of luck on the ornament front!

I've found this seller on e-bay, but it's £30 with shipping from Germany.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## MickCheese (22 Dec 2013)

Is this any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stanley-0...Bankhobel-Nr-62-1-12-137-12-142-/390583703968

Mick


----------



## tim burr (22 Dec 2013)

Would the blades from a quangsheng bevel up plane fit?


----------



## Karl (22 Dec 2013)

Mick - that is the seller I linked to. £30 for the blade seems a little excessive when the plane only cost £87. 

Tim - not sure. If anybody out there knows, i'd be glad to hear.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## MickCheese (22 Dec 2013)

Karl":29nh1hyr said:


> Mick - that is the seller I linked to. £30 for the blade seems a little excessive when the plane only cost £87.
> 
> Tim - not sure. If anybody out there knows, i'd be glad to hear.
> 
> ...



Sorry

Didn't I take note of the postage.  

Thought it was a good deal, just goes to show how easy it is the get caught out by the postage charges on eBay.

Mick


----------



## MickCheese (22 Dec 2013)

Carl

It's 2" wide and has a slot that looks like a standard No. 4 blade.

Would it be possible to cut down a standard blade or are they completely different shapes.

Mick


----------



## Karl (22 Dec 2013)

Mick

It's a much thicker blade in the 62 I think, and has the Norris style adjuster. Not sure I could be bothered faffing around for the saving. 

If I have to pay £30 for a spare blade (although I actually wanted 2), I will. I am just drawing a blank on a UK supplier.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## David C (22 Dec 2013)

Karl,

Derbyshires seem to deal with Stanley. Why not try them?

http://aderbyshire.co.uk

Best wishes,
David Charlesworth


----------



## jimmyhenson (22 Dec 2013)

I thought I could of helped, have a new sweetheart blade but the code is 0-12-141. It's for a no 4 sweetheart.


----------



## Karl (23 Dec 2013)

Well i've had a response back from the dealer (Toolline), and they can't get them. How bizarre.

Think i'll send an e-mail to Stanley pointing out the error of their ways in not making spare blades available (in the UK at least).

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Karl (23 Dec 2013)

Jimmy - thanks for the thought. 

Karl


----------



## AndyT (23 Dec 2013)

There was a discussion about blades for old 62s recently. I posted measurements of the similar looking blades for the Quangsheng equivalent and there is a chance this will be the same size. It might help others if you can compare your sweetheart blade and confirm if it matches. 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/topic72811.html


----------



## MIGNAL (23 Dec 2013)

Still, I think that Stanley should be supplying _someone _ in the UK with spares for their Planes. After all, how many have stripped the thread on the Aluminium lever caps. I've been extra careful with that one.
Anyway, isn't the blade the only part of the plane that is made in the UK? If so that would be typical, made in the UK but the only place in the world where you can't actually buy it. :roll:


----------



## Karl (23 Dec 2013)

Well I phoned Stanley. They put me onto a supplier who can do the blade mail order. Phoned them. No, we don't sell Stanley spares (they didn't even have the plane listed on their website). Phoned Stanley back. Yes, they can supply. Hold the line a minute and i'll put you back through to them. Back onto the supplier, who took my details. "i'll have to phone Stanley to get a price as I don't have one to hand - i'll phone you back in 10 mins". 45 mins later he rings back "Stanley still can't give me a price on the blade - i'll phone you back as soon as I have it".

******* weird !!!!

I'm waiting for a silly price to come back for the spare blade - the supplier clearly doesn't want to do it, but he is being forced to by Stanley (the supplier mainly deals in DeWalt). 

I'll keep you posted.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Shrubby (23 Dec 2013)

Stanley - Black & Decker (dewalt) is all the same corporation now so it's not difficult for the dealer surely ?
It's going to put a lot of us off their products - the time you've spent faffing around makes it expensive as well

Matt


----------



## AndyT (23 Dec 2013)

It does all seem daft. I know that accountants don't like money tied up in spares, but selling a plane without making spare blades available is as silly as selling pens but not ink. Do they expect us to throw the plane away if it needs a new blade?

Thanks for taking the trouble to do the research and tell us about this nonsense.


----------



## Richard T (23 Dec 2013)

Whether another make of iron fits or not would seem to be down to the position and width of the slot and the size of the adjuster holes. The holes need to be a good fit - too big and there would be lots of backlash, too small and it would be an awful job to try to open them up .

They all seem to be about the same thickness, 2" wide and the approximate same length all of which I am guessing don't need to be exactly right but is there a standard diameter of adjuster pin/ holes on such planes? 

(I have the Veritas version. I could mic up the pin if it would help but even more expensive I fear)


----------



## MMUK (23 Dec 2013)

Am I right in thinking someone makes a 2" blade without any holes? Quangsheng maybe? Could one of these not be used and cut/drilled to suit using the OE blade as a template?


----------



## tim burr (23 Dec 2013)

The blade from a Veritas LA smoother would be roughly the right width but I don't know about hole spaces and sizes, plus they're roughly £35 so more than the cost of an oe stanley from Germany.
The quangsheng is about £20-21 plus postage so it's not saving an awful lot as again it's not 100% that it would fit.

Just for future reference though, the blades from a Veritas low angle block plane and the Stanley SW low angle block plane *are* interchangeable


----------



## Karl (23 Dec 2013)

No phone call back. If I don't hear anything i'll ring them again after the new year. 

I'll keep you all posted. I don't think fannying about trying to make other makes of blade fit is the way forward - spares should be readily available and, given the price level of this plane (I paid £87) the blades should be circa £15-£20.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Harbo (23 Dec 2013)

Ray Ilse make replacement blades for some Stanley's - May be worth a call?

Rod


----------



## Karl (6 Jan 2014)

Well I hadn't heard anything back from the Stanley dealer, so I made another call to Stanley.

They were struggling to track it down on their system, but "think" they found it. So they've done an order (gratis) and are sending a blade out to me just to make sure the right part turns up!

I'll keep you all posted - but hopefully this faffing about should free up replacement blades in the Stanley system.

The plane, btw, is absolutely excellent. My only criticism is this faffing about with replacement blades, and the handle is a little chunky - I see a bit of work with rasps in the future.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## MIGNAL (6 Jan 2014)

I did a touch of reshaping on my Stanley SW No. 4. Just to round the corners a little more. I was also getting marks on the work piece that turned out to come from a sharp edge at the front of the adjustable mouth. A few seconds with Wet/Dry sorted that out. Apart from those pretty minor gripes it's turned out to be a very good Plane. Heavy but good. The backlash on the adjuster doesn't bother me.
Having said that Stanley really should be readily supplying spares for their new Planes - blades and perhaps lever caps being the obvious ones.


----------



## rspsteve (6 Jan 2014)

Is this a low angle jack plane?


----------



## Karl (6 Jan 2014)

Yes - the new one, not a vintage one. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Karl (8 Jan 2014)

Success! ! !

Delivery man arrived this morning:

















So the blades are available. I've phone Stanley back to let them know it's here - i'm waiting for the guy to ring me back. I'm hoping to find out what the rrp on these blades should be.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Jacob (8 Jan 2014)

Why would anybody want a spare blade? Surely it'd take half a lifetime of hard work to get through the first one?


----------



## carlb40 (8 Jan 2014)

Jacob":3011u6qn said:


> Why would anybody want a spare blade? Surely it'd take half a lifetime of hard work to get through the first one?


Sometimes it's easier to swap a blunt blade for a sharp one and carry on. The sharpen/ hone later. 

It's something i do, it's rare i get time to sharpen on the job with time constraints etc.


----------



## MMUK (8 Jan 2014)

Jacob":1jh36oph said:


> Why would anybody want a spare blade? Surely it'd take half a lifetime of hard work to get through the first one?




I can see why some would want a second or third blade - different grind angles for different uses.

Other than that, the blade should last as long as the plane.


----------



## Karl (8 Jan 2014)

MMUK":1uha4slf said:


> Jacob":1uha4slf said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anybody want a spare blade? Surely it'd take half a lifetime of hard work to get through the first one?
> ...



Precisely.

Jacob's just being a . - he knows why you would want different blades for a BEVEL UP plane.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Karl (10 Jan 2014)

Sigh. Quality control at Stanley seems to need some work - just like my new blade!

First, what I hadn't noticed when I unpacked it, was the huge ding in the corner - it's clearly been dropped on the floor 





Anyway, got to work on cleaning it up and giving it a hone. This was the back after 20seconds on a coarse diamond stone





Then disaster (melodrama, I know). 





The blade is too wide for the ******* plane body !!!!!

Sure enough - original blade is 49mm. Mouth opening is 50.25mm. New blade is 50.25mm

So bit of work on the belt sander required in order to reduce the width.

Once fitted though it was great at planing end grain - i'll leave the new blade at 25deg for end grain work/shooting and have honed the higher one around 40deg for smoothing. 

Good luck to anybody else who decides to get a spare blade for their plane!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## carlb40 (10 Jan 2014)

Sounds like a good reason to avoid this new stanley IMO


----------



## Karl (10 Jan 2014)

In fairness it took me longer to take the pics, upload them and update this thread than it did to sort the problem out. 

The plane is a cracker. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## carlb40 (10 Jan 2014)

Like you said they need to work on the QC


----------



## Richard T (10 Jan 2014)

Quite an illuminating view into the way they work.

'How wide is the mouth?'

'50.25mm'

'Ok. So we need to make a replacement iron 50.25mm wide.'

They used to make planes you know ... and they were quite good at it once. 

Glad it works well eventually Karl but a pity you had to work so hard for it.


----------



## MMUK (10 Jan 2014)

carlb40":238w9hiy said:


> Like you said they need to work on the QC




The Chinese factory doesn't have any.......


----------

